# Long Slides????



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I finally got my nickels together... lots an lots ah nickels...

I'm shopping actively for a Springfield Armory Loaded Long Slide 1911-A1 (6"). Maybe the match grade... if the price is right.

Problem is... I can't find one in the US!!!

Can anyone out there in HGF-land track one down? Excellent pre-owned condition is fine.

PM me please!

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, funny thing. I shot in an all-Springfield match in Florida a few years ago and used a long slide. Good gun, though it cycles _very_ slowly.

I found this one on Gunsamerica: http://www.gunsamerica.com/97700282...ols/1911-Type/Springfield_V_16_Long_SLide.htm.

They do seem to be scarce as hen's teeth, though.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice.... V-16 too.

Thanks Mike, sent him (them) an email.

Jeff


----------

